# 5 Exposures of Church Shot



## ravimittalid (Dec 31, 2011)

Dear friends,
Here I am attaching a link where I have uploaded all the FIVE exposures of the church shot..in Nikon Camera Raw Format...Whosoever is interested in showcasing their HDR conversion skills, kindly download them & have a try.....
It would be very nice to see different conversions from experts....

4shared link - 4shared folder - My 4shared

Here is my conversion,






I know that the above pic has lot of errors....which many experts mentioned in following two threads.....

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/267696-church-hdr.html

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/hdr-discussions/267703-church.html

Hoping for some really beautiful conversions here......Thanx a lot guys...Keep rocking and photographing !!!!!!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the images to work on!
Great image, here's my take:
_Yours_





_
After
_


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 31, 2011)

Here is a my take on it. Hopefully this is something you like. I had to add color to the sky as I just wasn't feelin it. 





church by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

and one with perspective control...




churchperspective control by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## ravimittalid (Dec 31, 2011)

vipgraphx said:


> Here is a my take on it. Hopefully this is something you like. I had to add color to the sky as I just wasn't feelin it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yours is seriously a winner.....
Plz share the steps....


----------



## janok (Dec 31, 2011)

My 2 cents:




5 Exposures of Church Shot by ravimittalid by janokiese, on Flickr


----------



## Compaq (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's my take on it:




Shootout by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


Details Enhancer in Photomatix 4.0.1, followed by some colour correction in photoshop, straightening, adding some contrast, removing trees on right hand side and finally some sharpening. Ohh, and also some barrel distortion I tried to correct. Added some blue to the sky, as it lacked some "pop" being grey..
If I had remembered, I would have posted the photomatix settings..


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 31, 2011)

*Compaq* is it just me or does it look like you over compensated on the perspective. I see it smaller at the bottom leaning out bigger at the top. Almost opposite to the original picture.

Maybe its just me.


----------



## ravimittalid (Dec 31, 2011)

Thnx a lot Compaq....Urs has come out well...

@ vipgraphx - Can u share ur expertise with the way u post processed it....It will be very informative for all of us....Thanx in advance..


----------



## Compaq (Dec 31, 2011)

That's very possible  you under compensated, so we're nulling each other out.

And the colour is all wrong in mine!


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 31, 2011)

Didn't have a ton of time last night and overlooked how far I pushed the reds!
Holy saturation Batman... 

Anyway, with HDR, processing multiple times can often be a good thing. 

Here's version 2:


----------



## Compaq (Dec 31, 2011)

Rotanimod said:


> Didn't have a ton of time last night and overlooked how far I pushed the reds!
> Holy saturation Batman...



I was wondering what the heck that happened


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 31, 2011)

Compaq said:


> Rotanimod said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't have a ton of time last night and overlooked how far I pushed the reds!Holy saturation Batman...
> ...


Me too I thought his was worse than the OP .


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Dec 31, 2011)

LOL
Originally i thought the doors were that red color....
oops


----------



## Compaq (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's another version, not happy with the first. This one may be too contrasty, though:




Shootout 2 by Anders Myhre Brakestad, on Flickr


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jan 1, 2012)

Building looks squished Compaq. Besides the distortion it's nice.


----------

